# road to competing



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Thought id start a journal too help keep track off my progress and get some help along the way. been bodybuilding for two years althought i made little or no progress in the past 6months due too not having enough hours at work.

Im 6ft6 i was 11st when i started im now just under 16st.

I want too be ready too compete in 2 years.

Anyway ill stop boring use too death. Pictures too follow

Monday: chest side delts

Tuesday: back and traps rear delts

Wednesday: arms

Thursday: legs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why are you training 4 days on the trot ?


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

I say i train monday to thurs but it usually ends up being mon tues thurs fri lol just depends on my work


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how talls your dad bud?

surely not the same height????


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

I think he was 6ft3 mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh was..soz about that didnt realise..

i try and spread my workouts apart as much as possible..would work allow you to do that?


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah my work would allow it. I think im going to start training mon, wed, fri, saturday


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

all i`ll say is i ve had better luck training non consecutive days.

ie not keen on the friday saturday sessions but it all depends on intensity and recovery..

however ive trained mostly naturally..


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ahh was..soz about that didnt realise


Lmao he's no deed or anything i just think hes shrunk with old age lol


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Why not do a 3 day split if you are struggling with time- Back, Biceps, rear delts / Chest, shoulders, side delts / Legs

mon/wed/fri

Getting your diet right is the main thing and with a 5 stone gain it sounds like you are on the right track!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

someones been catching the sun:flame:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol thats good to hear...phew..


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Scan said:


> Why not do a 3 day split if you are struggling with time- Back, Biceps, rear delts / Chest, shoulders, side delts / Legs
> 
> mon/wed/fri
> 
> Getting your diet right is the main thing and with a 5 stone gain it sounds like you are on the right track!


Cheers for the advice bro i think ill manage too train 4 times a week but whenever i cant ill do that routine.

5st gain is no bad still not happy with how i look for me too look big at my height ill have too hit the 20st mark. Im going too start a new cycle soon 800mg test 400mg tren 400mg equipoise i want to "harden" the look off my physique if you know what i mean as im not liking the look that the test deca is giving me. My new cycle was recomended buy my training bud bud i think i could get away with a bit less gear. I dont want too rely on gear too give me solid gains. Any advice on that?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think that would depend on what you`ve done previously..

also being super harsh, you started out dramatically underweight, so weight gain wouldve been relatively easy..

dont misunderstand me i`m not putting down a 5 stone weight gain..its excellent.

as to whether 3 days would be better than 4... cant wait to see the pics 

does you dad give you much advise?


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Tbh dude my dad was pretty clueless he just fired anything into him lol

My reason for jumping on gear so quick was down too me being soo thin and not having the appitite too add any decent weight but i did my research asked my dad what too do and he said so long as you stick it out their is no harm in it. plus now im eating like a demon.

When my dad started bodybuilding as soon as he got his member ship he was straight on gear lol. I atleast gave it 1 year. But i know im in this for the long haul so i didnt see a problem with it.

Ill try get some pictures uploaded i havent got access too the internet so ill need too see if i can do it on my phone lol.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Tbh dude my dad was pretty clueless he just fired anything into him lol

My reason for jumping on gear so quick was down too me being soo thin and not having the appitite too add any decent weight but i did my research asked my dad what too do and he said so long as you stick it out their is no harm in it. plus now im eating like a demon.

When my dad started bodybuilding as soon as he got his member ship he was straight on gear lol. I atleast gave it 1 year. But i know im in this for the long haul so i didnt see a problem with it.

Ill try get some pictures uploaded i havent got access too the internet so ill need too see if i can do it on my phone lol.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

My phone kicks ass lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

legs are impressive  especially at your height..

i`m now trying ghrp6, only a small dose but at a higher dose it gives you an insane appetite..

i hate eating and dont have an appetite either..


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds interesting lemme know how you get on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`m a lowish dose which is aiding sleep, but i`m kinda cutting abit right now so wont be after the munchies for a while.

its great for bulks tho from what ive read


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Was gonna go too the gym today too pound my back but im going too give it a miss as my left wrist hurts like **** when i try lifting anything.

I will take this day off and think off a new back routine as i dont think my current workout is adding mass like id want it too

Usual workout: bent over bb rows 4sets, 4 sets lat pull downs, shrugs 4 sets. Bent over db rows. I really dont like dead lifts as even using a belt it hurts my lower back and ive been told buy a few folk my technique is spot on. I think itll be down too my height and having stupid levarage points lol

Any ideas on a new back routine to try would be great.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wide grip chins and close grip pulldowns, love em


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Never really thought about doing them tbh will give them a go next time im in the gym


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

firstly if your deadlifting from the floor ive realised(i have a new client your height)that in fact you are lifting as far as a normal dude would standing on a raised platform.

i use a trap bar for deadlifts and have special raised handles so if i choose to i can do partials and use alot more weight which substitutes for lack of ROM.

mate this works!

my client is still basically too tall for the raised handles to be enuff(diff for you cos youve been training a while and have more strength...)but i found i had to decrease the ROM even more and use blocks as well...but when i did that he was/is sorted.

he gets lower back probs too...

if you dont have access to a trap bar do BB partial deads in a cage from below knee height(well as low as you can go without it hurting your back.

i had a fusion on my back 2 years ago and was lifting productively for 3 years before the op after finding a way to deadlift progressively when osteopaths had given up on me and i was in constant pain...

stretching is a biggie must do as well 

find a way to deadlift without injury and you`ll have the core of a great productive routine...

i have now surpassed all my previous pb`s and the day i pulled 240kg for a partial my back was fine the next day(well relatively speaking cos it permannetly aches..)


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent advice bro ive got access too a rack so i could do 3/4 deads done them before felt no bad plus i could go alot heavier. If my wrist is feeling netter tmoz im going too give your advice a go. Ill let you know how i get on.

Any ideas for a completly new back routine that i could try? Im needing too add alot more mass too my lats.

Cheers for your help dude


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs 

wel i only train 2x a week or every 3rd day so i group legs back n shoulders together n stuff, so tbh anything else to me seems foreign.

i usually only do 1 exercise per body part...

i would say stick with compounds and stay well away from all isolations till youve got some real size, for all exercises.

i wouldnt at your height do bent over rows.

did you know you can do somat very simialar using a high pulley and laying down on a bench taking all the stress from your lower back?

deads/palms facing pulldowns n maybe palms away pulldowns or straight arm pulldowns maybe.

they key isnt how many diff exercises you do its adding weight and progressive overload...

stimualate not anihilate..

spreading effort too thin over a load of exercises doesnt work for me.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Crazycal, you do legs, back and shoulders in one workout!

After training my legs I have trouble just standing up.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats why hes called crazy cal lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

by only training 2x a week i maximise my rest..

i can assure you i dont train like a bitch lol. 

up until recently ive always trained legs every workout 

you have to judge for yourself whther its crazy or not by my results


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I train Monday and Thursdays.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and that, no offence my spanish supporting friend, shows how important the interpretation of the routine is :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I must admit tho, I must train my legs more often, I know training legs is important for the body too. But I train them when I can be bothered tho lol, Im more interested in upper body and cardio for now  when I lose abit more bf then I wil think about doing legs again. Mind you tho I'm doing legs on Monday, but when I actually say I'm gonna do them I change my mind and do something completly differerent.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

I went 6 months training legs only once a month and they where growing like weeds. Stretch marks everywhere lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah yeah rub it in lol...

its a pain in the aRse having these abs when i dont do sit ups or diet either hee hee


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol im in the same boat dont train my abs at all. I wish my calves grew without training them!!! They are pathetic lmao


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Just back from the show with my gf man i was in pain 2ml gear in each ass cheek then getting flung around the roller coasters not the most enjoyable experience lmao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i hear that dude me too..

if only my mum had fcuked a samoan :becky:


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Blootered chest bis and abs for the first time in a while lol.

Chest: incline db press 28kg*12 32kg*12 36kg*8 40kg*6 was pretty stoked to be back pressing out the 40's.

Flat bb press cant remember the weight. 3 sets 12-10-8. Cables 4 sets.

Biceps i pretty much just set up everything i could as my biceps needed some torturing went pretty daft tbh. Bb curls super setted with hammer curls 4 sets each concentration curls 4 sets did some bicep curls using the cables such a good pump did a drop set 4 sets.

Abs: 2 sets gave up after realising my abs are pretty decent and seem too grow fru the ultimit ab session you can do.... sex lmao


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Blootered chest bis and abs for the first time in a while lol.

Chest: incline db press 28kg*12 32kg*12 36kg*8 40kg*6 was pretty stoked to be back pressing out the 40's.

Flat bb press cant remember the weight. 3 sets 12-10-8. Cables 4 sets.

Biceps i pretty much just set up everything i could as my biceps needed some torturing went pretty daft tbh. Bb curls super setted with hammer curls 4 sets each concentration curls 4 sets did some bicep curls using the cables such a good pump did a drop set 4 sets.

Abs: 2 sets gave up after realising my abs are pretty decent and seem too grow fru the ultimit ab session you can do.... sex lmao


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Double post grrr


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Thought id update this shizzle. Training and diet are going good. Tried 5*5 training yesterday really enjoyed it. Time to grow!!!


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Strugling to peice together a chest routine for 5*5 training. Any ideas?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try simple single factor training.

ie use 5x5 or whatever format you wish and simply add a abit of iron every workout.

i find 0.5kg plates are crucial for this style.

if you hit your pb you should get an increase of 1 kg a week..

you`ll plataeu heavily if you rely on bigger plates.

exhaust this route before trying bulgarain triple drop strip sets with negatives and prexhausts :wink:


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheers bro ill give that a go. I started running out off 5kg plates last time i was in lol. I was surprised at my strengh. Think ill need to move to a bigger gym lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

40kg db's or 2x20kg db's ??????


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

40kg db's dude.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Trying to find out a bit about H.I.T training cant find what im looking for. Could any off use shed some light on this?


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty happy with the progress on my back my taper keeps getting better.


----------

